# Why did I buy a MSP Taurus????



## Recruit401 (May 15, 2004)

2000 Taurus SE, former MSP car....23,500....Tran's starting to stick already

GRRRRRRRR!!!!!! :cussing:


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

Transmission problems are very common in all Taurus/Sable cars, police or not!.

My old pd: 5 people had a Taurus/Sable, 3 did tranny swaps under 100K (I was a lucky one)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

They also have issues with motor mounts, usually when the tranny acts up the torque is too much for the mounts and the end up cracking or tweaked. I had a 93 and the dam tranny went and took the mounts with it. It was a $900+ fix but was covered on the extended warranty.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

If it seems too good to be true.......it probably is!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

A better question would be why buy an MSP anything? If they are selling it, there's a reason for it! Plus, given how they drive their cars, you can bet it's had a beating...even in just 23K miles.


----------



## Recruit401 (May 15, 2004)

I bought the car at 19k miles...it had been in a minor accident (minimal frame damage, mainly front pass. fender/door), and then they let it sit for 2 years, finally dumped it in an auction. 

Either way, I got it checked out....500$ to fix up (this problem, that is)


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Talked to a MSP Trooper w/a '97 undercover Lumina yesterday @ my roadjob. I though they were all retired-he told me there were still 50 or so left in service. I just don't think the frontwheel drive stands up to Police duty.... :roll:


----------

